# 5 more members needed! Got to be some more QDM hunters out there!



## Chris Tyre (May 9, 2008)

This club as so much to offer. Everything we say about lease is what it is and more. I can give you phone numbers of people who are in club and others that looked at it and did not sign up. I also have pics I can send of deer taken and a few of the club. Will send by request to your email. Need 5 more within the next 2 weeks. Thanks, Chris

Looking for 2008-2009 members for our QDM Club in Stewart County GA(15 minutes North of Richland off 82/520). 2000 acres of bottoms and pines with 2 running creeks and a powerline. We have semi primitive camp with generator power. We have a camp house with ac and dc lighting, sink with running water, and gas cooking stove. The club has about 30 club stands with foodplots. This is a very impressive piece of property with lots of deer and turkey. $1300 yearly. Contact Chris if you're interested and for more details. Will send rules by request thru your email. Please provide email address.

1-386-647-6193
ccb7823@windstream.net


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## clyattpba (May 11, 2008)

*Should Have Done Been Full !!!!!!!*

Chris ; How Is Everything Coming  Along ? I Can Not Believe Yall Have Not Filled Up Yet !! This Is One Fine Club. As I Said In My Last Reply . You Guys Sure Have Done A Super Good Job  Building A Qdm Club That Anyone Can Enjoy. Keep Up The Great Work !!


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 14, 2008)

Need 4 more now.


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 17, 2008)

I'll be at lease Sunday 5-18 from 12 til ?. Any of you guys in the area want to come by give me a call. Thanks, Chris 386-647-6193


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 22, 2008)

Need 3 more.


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 28, 2008)

ttt


----------

